# ~ Two beautiful rescue sulcatas ~



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2015)

~ Male is 27" & 91 pounds!

~ Female is 36" & 84 pounds!


----------



## Killerrookie (May 2, 2015)

Beautiful and I love the Gold color on them!!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (May 2, 2015)

Oh wow, they are gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## leigti (May 2, 2015)

They are very pretty and look like they have been taken care of as far as I can tell. Do you keep this type of tortoise also or do you try to find homes for them?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2015)

leigti said:


> They are very pretty and look like they have been taken care of as far as I can tell. Do you keep this type of tortoise also or do you try to find homes for them?



~ I am taking them to their new home at dusk, one county up!


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 2, 2015)

Really nice looking sulcatas. Which one is the female? Beautiful colors, cute scutes.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (May 2, 2015)

They are very nice!! Did you find them or were they someone else's?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> They are very nice!! Did you find them or were they someone else's?



~ Rescues, had to wait until duck to take them because of the sun/heat factor. They were so big they could not fit in any container. We took custody around noon and basically watched them in the front yard for a few hours while they soaked up the sunshine and ate continuously ate grass. They were so tame and gentle, truly the most healthy and beautiful two large sulcatas we have ever rescued! I actually had several sources that wanted them, however after I actually saw them I realized that they needed a very strong fencing and opted to relocate them to a very experienced tortoise keeper who I knew very well. They are in good hands.

* We actually have another one coming tomorrow!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 2, 2015)

Maro2Bear said:


> Really nice looking sulcatas. Which one is the female?



~ I truly could not tell, they were both over 26.5" and one actually weighted 101 pounds and the other was 94 pounds. Both tails were substantial! The previous owners were very nice people and truly showed passion for these tortoises. The female has had many babies, both were so tame and friendly. Unfortunately we are seeing an increase in these large sulcatas lately that need rehoming, These guys were very strong and probably had a serious appetite, LOL!

* We actually have another one about 40 pounds coming tomorrow.


----------



## DawnH (May 5, 2015)

Wow. They are just beautiful and look like they were well loved. How old are they? Can you tell us why they were rehomed? I hope you don't mind me asking. As a new Sulcata owner (Tuleo will be 2 in July) I am mentally stashing away info in regards to why people had to rehome their tortoise many years down the road. Trying to take that information into account with housing/how I build things/thoughts and plans for the future. I am hoping by gathering this info and facing it head on, Tuleo (and I!) won't be another "statistic."


----------



## Jacqui (May 5, 2015)

That is one of the nicest loads I have ever saw in a truck box.


----------



## bouaboua (May 5, 2015)

Beautiful!.! ! !Beautiful! B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## bouaboua (May 5, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I truly could not tell, they were both over 26.5" and one actually weighted 101 pounds and the other was 94 pounds. Both tails were substantial! The previous owners were very nice people and truly showed passion for these tortoises. The female has had many babies, both were so tame and friendly. Unfortunately we are seeing an increase in these large sulcatas lately that need rehoming, These guys were very strong and probably had a serious appetite, LOL!
> 
> * We actually have another one about 40 pounds coming tomorrow.


That is when I say: HOLY TORTS ! ! ! ! 

Another one coming????WOW! ! !


----------



## Lyn W (May 5, 2015)

It must be so sad to part with such beautiful creatures, but if they were handed over on a voluntary basis it is also quite a selfless thing to do when you realise you can't do your best for them anymore. I hope they will soon settle into their new home.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2015)

DawnH said:


> How old are they?



~ The owners related 22 years old!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2015)

DawnH said:


> Can you tell us why they were rehomed?



~ Based on all the information exchanged I think it was a combination of lack of space and because they were destructive. I actually have pictures of the previous habitat, however they were taken from a facebook page and really do not want to share them without permission. The yard was destroyed, looked horrible.


----------



## DawnH (May 5, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ The owners related 22 years old!



Wow. I will be almost 68 in 22 years. That kinda puts in into perspective...


----------



## DawnH (May 5, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Based on all the information exchanged I think it was a combination of lack of space and because they were destructive. I actually have pictures of the previous habitat, however they were taken from a facebook page and really do not want to share them without permission. The yard was destroyed, looked horrible.



Thank you. I appreciate you sharing that with me. I don't know, something about them makes me just sad. They look so beautiful, obviously someone loved them their best and now they are with you. I don't want that to happen with Tuleo and the fact that we know he is a male makes me even more concerned. Trying to solve any issues that might come up (destruction, etc.) now is like trying to bathe a cat. Nice idea but just won't fly. I need to not borrow trouble and plan the best I can. We are going to move next year and my biggest requirement is space for him. 

Not granite counters, space for Tuleo.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2015)

DawnH said:


> I don't want that to happen with Tuleo and the fact that we know he is a male makes me even more concerned.



~ I do not know about others, however 99% of all rescues that we get are male!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 5, 2015)

DawnH said:


> now they are with you.



~ We do not keep any, they are taken within hours of us getting them if things are well planned!


----------



## DawnH (May 5, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ I do not know about others, however 99% of all rescues that we get are male!



Well, as a female I can assure you that women are better than men....lol Thus the high rate of males in rescue.

I kid! I kid!

Now that we KNOW Tuleo is male we are gonna make sure we don't half arse his outdoor enclosure. I plan on building it for a tank (and then fixing what he shows me we failed on...) I took a side job and all that income is going into savings to build it when we move.


----------

